# Coconut butter



## Amany (May 1, 2016)

Hey i am new here. Nice to meet y'all.

I have a problem, i live in indonesia in here we have so many coconut so there isn't packed shredded coconut at mall. If i want shredded coconut there is some place that sell that from the fresh coconut. 
I've seen coconut butter recipe using dry coconut shredded. But we don't have dry coconut shredded here. So i decided to try microwave it but then blender it but it failed .It won't become liquid. Then i try oven it then using vitamax but it failed too. Then i try to fry pan it the using vitamax to process but it also failed. I don't know how dry is the coconut should be to make it dry coconut shredded. Please help me what should i do. I really curious bout making coconut butter


----------



## Josie1945 (May 2, 2016)

Welcome to DC 

Josie


----------

